# 'Hallowe'en' night protest



## Groucho (Oct 17, 2008)

Confront the capitalist ghouls! 

We won't pay for their crisis!







Friday 31 Oct. 5pm- 6pm. meet outside Lehman Brothers, 25 Bank Street, Canary Wharf, London E14 (Canary Wharf DLR)

called by a range of campaigning organisations, supported by the People Before Profit Charter


----------



## rasputin (Oct 17, 2008)

Lehman Brothers ain't there any more.

The signs came down last weekend.


----------



## Groucho (Oct 17, 2008)

rasputin said:


> Lehman Brothers ain't there any more.
> 
> The signs came down last weekend.



Yes indeedy. Meet by the ghost of Lehman Bros...


----------



## kavenism (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh yes, and then over to the StTW party at The Minories at Tower Gateway. Sounds like a good night to me.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 18, 2008)

Groucho said:


> the People Before Profit Charter


 
Which bunch of irrationalists are these, out of interest? 

Swoppies?


----------



## kavenism (Oct 18, 2008)

It's a united front campaign, which does include SWP along with a large number of other organisations and various unions who are also pushing it.

Here is the main site: http://peoplebeforeprofit.wordpress.com/

Number 8 is particularly pertinent today as the government have just announced they intend to curb migration as a result of the economic crisis. The usual neo-liberal double standards. When the economy is in good shape they say migrants have contributed to the growth and take the credit for allowing mass migration, now there's a slow down they scapegoat the same group of people, opening up a line of attack for the BNP. Total bullshit., it’s the white middle class at the top of every UK corporation that’s to blame not the hard working migrants who they exploit and underpay.


----------



## durruti02 (Oct 19, 2008)

hi grouch thanks for this but seems differrent times going out ..

 i understand the original idea is this flier which was distributed last friday at The Bank demo

" This is a formal invitation to all you witches and wizards 
   to be with us in full costume for a solumn mortuary 
        ritual. Dancing on the grave of capitalism.

           Hallow'een October 31 17.00 - midnight.
                        Bring Magic Wands
      Ceremony starts on the apperance of new moon

                    25 Bank Street E14 5LE 
          ( pavement outside Lehman Brothers)

         Issued by the Government of the Dead
http://graveyard.at/                                  "

clearly the langauge is unusual but i think people should go with the spirit for the sake of media ( as always!). The idea comes from someone who has a very strong pedigree in organising very large, strong and newsworthy demos 

People marching on Canary Wharf with torches and placards for a burial will make amazing media that will go world wide within seconds and COULD ( yes could ) have a significant affect on resistance globally to this crisis


----------



## durruti02 (Oct 19, 2008)

qoute from the website 

What if the rotting corpses of Reclaim The Streets, The Liverpool Dockers Dispute, the numerous Anti-Roads Protests, arose to celebrate the death of capitalism, with a Ghoulish, Trick or Treat, Family Friendly, Sambista, Mass Street Party?

What if the Four Horse-Folk of the Anti-Capitalist Apocalypse, Anarchist, Communist, Ecowarrior, Revolution, rode out to join in the chaotic mayhem fun?"  

NB THERE IS A STRONG ANTI VIOLENCE MESSAGE IN THIS .. RESPECT ..


----------



## kavenism (Oct 19, 2008)

The message from the SWP council meeting today was that the police are likely to be much more heavy handed after they were caught out at Bank the other week. So in case the magic doesn't work, pad up comrades.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 19, 2008)

round two...

Durruti, i saw that flier/card, didin't actually read it cos i thoight it was a genuine wiccan type thing nad someone gave it me as a joke.


----------



## Groucho (Oct 19, 2008)

durruti02 said:


> hi grouch thanks for this but seems differrent times going out ..
> 
> i understand the original idea is this flier which was distributed last friday at The Bank demo
> 
> ...



All good. I agree with going with the Hallowe'en spirit (and no offence to genuiine witches intended). A torchlit funeral procession with zombies and vampires sounds good to me. The Bank demo was broadcast around the World - Eastern Europe, Brazil, USA... I would hope this one will be too. 

This was, however, already muted prior to the Friday Bank demo. 
In reality many workers won't get to Canary Wharf for 5. Hopefully there will be unity on the night.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 19, 2008)

durruti02 said:


> People marching on Canary Wharf with torches and placards for a burial will make amazing media that will go world wide within seconds and COULD (yes could) have a significant affect on resistance globally to this crisis



What's the legality of a torch on a demo? Or a flare? 

Always wondered.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 19, 2008)

kavenism said:


> Oh yes, and then over to the StTW party at The Minories at Tower Gateway. Sounds like a good night to me.



Woah - just heard that their will be a THIRTY RIG link up squat party that night too. 

That is large.


Large.


----------



## mk12 (Oct 20, 2008)

Does noone here have any invites to a halloween party?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 20, 2008)

mk12 motive translator said:
			
		

> I'm popular and cool and normal and I want to use a message board to demonstrate that I'm not like those weird lefty types. I am secure and confident in myself, hence I write the stuff like wot I wrote above. No crisis of identity on my behalf I can assure you.



.


----------



## Dhimmi (Oct 20, 2008)

kavenism said:


> It's a united front campaign, which does include SWP along with a large number of other organisations and various unions who are also pushing it.
> 
> Here is the main site: http://peoplebeforeprofit.wordpress.com/
> 
> Number 8 is particularly pertinent today...



I like No.4  Which demands a form of repossession, and then demands none.


----------



## mk12 (Oct 20, 2008)

Jeff Robinson said:


> .



Mk12 translator: This is another pointless protest which will not achieve anything, and will not be taken seriously by anyone outside of lefty circles.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 20, 2008)

mk12 said:


> Mk12 translator: This is another pointless protest which will not achieve anything, and will not be taken seriously by anyone outside of lefty circles.



And yet, amazingly, you feel the need to 'comment' on it.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 20, 2008)

mk12 said:


> Does noone here have any invites to a halloween party?



no mk, we're lefties, we have no friends outside the left. Selling a paper is the closest we get to sex.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 20, 2008)

oh looks like that one's been done.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 20, 2008)

Anonymous already did the halloween "day of the dead" theme this weekend protesting against scientology.  Glad to see the lefties are a behind as always.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 20, 2008)

ajdown said:


> Anonymous already did the halloween "day of the dead" theme this weekend protesting against scientology.  Glad to see the lefties are a behind as always.



ha ha HAAAAAAAAA Oh yes anon, who is fucking FOUR YEARS OLD MAX,  and average abt 17 years old IRL is streets ahead of the left. I remember when he invented wearing masks and holding public assemblies, prior to that we hadn't even thought of standing about in large groups or changing our appearances.

You are a prostestfag, you are cancer, you know nothing of anon. It was funny the first time and the first time only - who are the bigger dickheads: Scientology   or yourselves for still turning out against them in ever lessening numbers with no idea the joke is on you? 

Secondly, lefties were ON the first sci-fag demo, taking the piss and having a laugh (which was the point) - where do you think the ppl over 16 and the megaphones came from? Lots of Leftards are anonymous, just as many are nazis.

You are a slander against my heartland, become an hero forthwith.


----------



## durruti02 (Oct 20, 2008)

mk12 said:


> Mk12 translator: This is another pointless protest which will not achieve anything, and will not be taken seriously by anyone outside of lefty circles.



 hi mat .. hey don't be so cynical .. you know i am er very keen on local organising and continue to do so but there are times where we need to go beyond that and organise more publciity minded actions .. and i am organising a halloween party .. but er on saturday


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Oct 20, 2008)

Samhain Action in Wales:
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=8213420#post8213420


----------



## Groucho (Oct 20, 2008)

durruti02 said:


> hi mat .. hey don't be so cynical .. you know i am er very keen on local organising and continue to do so but there are times where we need to go beyond that and organise more publciity minded actions .. and i am organising a halloween party .. but er on saturday



If it is a Samhain party (the old Celtic festival upon which certain Hallowe'en traditions are based) then Sat is fine. Samhain - feasting, bonfires, cavorting with the dead, goes on over several days. I too have a party on Sat  and I am going to the Lewes madness on bonfire night.  Samhain? It is better than Xmas!


----------



## Groucho (Oct 20, 2008)

Stop the War Hallowe'en night party after the demo....


----------



## rasputin (Oct 20, 2008)

What with the whole of the Canary Wharf estate being private property and all, it'll be interesting to see how many of you lot are allowed past the tube station exit.


----------



## Stroppyoldgit (Oct 21, 2008)

rasputin said:


> What with the whole of the Canary Wharf estate being private property and all, it'll be interesting to see how many of you lot are allowed past the tube station exit.



Nah, anyone who goes by tube is just serving themselves up for a kettle. Loads of other ways.  Bring map. Stay mobile. Do the unexpected.


----------



## In Bloom (Oct 21, 2008)

durruti02 said:


> hi mat .. hey don't be so cynical .. you know i am er very keen on local organising and continue to do so but there are times where we need to go beyond that and organise more publciity minded actions .. and i am organising a halloween party .. but er on saturday


I'm having a hard times seeing why publicity really matters here.  This "crisis" isn't going to go away just because people pay attention to it.


----------



## rasputin (Oct 21, 2008)

Stroppyoldgit said:


> Nah, anyone who goes by tube is just serving themselves up for a kettle. Loads of other ways.  Bring map. Stay mobile. Do the unexpected.




Not that many. There are only two roads in and they're both controlled by security checkpoints.  Other than that, it's the long way round via the Greenwich foot tunnel.  

Or find yourselves a landing craft...


----------



## ajdown (Oct 21, 2008)

Taxamo Welf said:


> ha ha HAAAAAAAAA Oh yes anon, who is fucking FOUR YEARS OLD MAX,  and average abt 17 years old IRL is streets ahead of the left. I remember when he invented wearing masks and holding public assemblies, prior to that we hadn't even thought of standing about in large groups or changing our appearances.
> 
> You are a prostestfag, you are cancer, you know nothing of anon. It was funny the first time and the first time only - who are the bigger dickheads: Scientology   or yourselves for still turning out against them in ever lessening numbers with no idea the joke is on you?
> 
> ...



Erm... where did I say *I* was part of 'anonymous'?  Certainly when I've seen them they don't seem to be all teenagers.

At least they're making a difference over something that matters, and leaving politics out of it.


----------



## In Bloom (Oct 21, 2008)

ajdown said:


> making a difference over something that matters, and leaving politics out of it.


You don't really get the whole anonymous thing, do you?


----------



## STFC (Oct 21, 2008)

Unfortunately I'm going to visit my parents next Friday, otherwise I would have gone down to Canary Wharf to laugh at the people taking part in this.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wouldn't guy Fawkes night be a more apt date?


----------



## ajdown (Oct 21, 2008)

In Bloom said:


> You don't really get the whole anonymous thing, do you?



What, that Scientology is a threat to society... or that it has nothing to do with party politics?  I undestand them both fairly well.


----------



## In Bloom (Oct 21, 2008)

*Serious business*



ajdown said:


> What, that Scientology is a threat to society... or that it has nothing to do with party politics?  I undestand them both fairly well.


No, you really, really don't


----------



## ajdown (Oct 21, 2008)

Explain then, oh supposedly clever one.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't you fuckers be interfering with my journey home, now.  I have better things to do on a Friday night than to be stuck in a bloody tube station.


----------



## In Bloom (Oct 21, 2008)

ajdown said:


> Explain then, oh supposedly clever one.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 21, 2008)

So you're blaming 9/11 on a group of people protesting - legally - against a cult?


----------



## In Bloom (Oct 21, 2008)

ajdown said:


> So you're blaming 9/11 on a group of people protesting - legally - against a cult?


----------



## smokedout (Oct 21, 2008)

ajdown said:


> So you're blaming 9/11 on a group of people protesting - legally - against a cult?



fuck me youre thick aj


----------



## ajdown (Oct 21, 2008)

Takes one to know one...


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 21, 2008)

Generic retort.


----------



## In Bloom (Oct 21, 2008)

On second thoughts, fuck it.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 21, 2008)

Maybe if you did a little more often, you wouldn't be so tetchy.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 21, 2008)

ajdown - poster of the year.


----------



## durruti02 (Oct 21, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Don't you fuckers be interfering with my journey home, now.  I have better things to do on a Friday night than to be stuck in a bloody tube station.


now if you are the kind of fucker who fucks with my life and that of all my friends while earning way way way too much, then i will be very happy to do just that


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 21, 2008)

durruti02 said:


> hi mat .. hey don't be so cynical .. you know i am er very keen on local organising and continue to do so but there are times where we need to go beyond that and organise more publciity minded actions .. and i am organising a halloween party .. but er on saturday



Come come Durruti, your years of community organising with the IWCA are nothing compared to MK12's experience of using their ideas as a stick to beat people with on internet forums! Get your priorites right


----------



## kabbes (Oct 21, 2008)

durruti02 said:


> now if you are the kind of fucker who fucks with my life and that of all my friends while earning way way way too much, then i will be very happy to do just that


N..no, no I don't think that I do that, actually, in any way.  But I do take the tube home from Canary Wharf.  So I'd appreciate it if you didn't block it up, ta very much.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 21, 2008)

recap for me, i'm a bit confused:

there will be a demo Friday 31 Oct. 6pm. outside Lehman Brothers, 25 Bank Street, Canary Wharf, London E14 (Canary Wharf DLR), organised by the same people who did the bank demo (the SWP) and who else, exactly? 


durruti02 said:


> clearly the langauge is unusual but i think people should go with the spirit for the sake of media ( as always!). The idea comes from someone who has a very strong pedigree in organising very large, strong and newsworthy demos


PM me if neccessary duzza.

we have at least the SWP o we can expect at least the same numbers as the bank demo?

Is there a march planned, and is there permission to demonstrate from the police?


----------



## looneytune (Oct 21, 2008)

Taxamo Welf said:


> Woah - just heard that their will be a THIRTY RIG link up squat party that night too.
> 
> .



They always say that.  Just means they're borrowing bits and pieces of 30-odd rigs and sticking them together IME.    Unless things have changed vastly in the past 3 years that is...

I'm still checking it out, tho


----------



## dwenfish (Oct 22, 2008)

looneytune said:


> They always say that.  Just means they're borrowing bits and pieces of 30-odd rigs and sticking them together IME.    Unless things have changed vastly in the past 3 years that is...
> 
> I'm still checking it out, tho


 yep, it'll be big but nowhere near 30 rigs- not that i'll be going, the egotistical wankstain thats organising it can fuck right off...


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 22, 2008)

looneytune said:


> They always say that.  Just means they're borrowing bits and pieces of 30-odd rigs and sticking them together IME.    Unless things have changed vastly in the past 3 years that is...
> 
> I'm still checking it out, tho



yeah  what it really means is that there'll be be a remarkably large party with a number of soundsystems the size of a village. It will be considerably bigger than anything in years, part from the Squatwarz party 2 weekends ago - which this is round two of.

Parties of this size were the norm in 2004 tho, why must rigs 'link up'? have a room each


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 22, 2008)

can we establish whether its worth going to theis thing at Lehman first then or wot?


----------



## durruti02 (Oct 22, 2008)

Taxamo Welf said:


> can we establish whether its worth going to theis thing at Lehman first then or wot?


  the people putting the idea out have been behind some very big things in the past .. i certainly am planning on going  .. it could be a key prop event as regards 'the crisis'


----------



## Dan U (Oct 22, 2008)

Taxamo Welf said:


> Parties of this size were the norm in 2004 tho, why must rigs 'link up'? have a room each



buildings innit. and rigs like link ups these days.

last one was a cracker tho 








dwenfish said:


> yep, it'll be big but nowhere near 30 rigs- not that i'll be going, the egotistical wankstain thats organising it can fuck right off...



egotistical he may be but at least it's got london having some proper parties again.
although the door tax is another matter....


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 22, 2008)

Wevolutionary wankers!


----------



## dwenfish (Oct 22, 2008)

Dan U said:


> egotistical he may be but at least it's got london having some proper parties again.
> although the door tax is another matter....



it's really not another matter though, it's part and parcel of some cockend coming back after an extended absence and thinking he can control how things are run...yeah ok it might produce some good parties but i don't want to be involved with something where exploitative moneygrabbing egos run the show...it might be a shortlived revival anyway tbh as a lot of people are feeling the same way...


----------



## Dan U (Oct 22, 2008)

dwenfish said:


> it's really not another matter though, it's part and parcel of some cockend coming back after an extended absence and thinking he can control how things are run...yeah ok it might produce some good parties but i don't want to be involved with something where exploitative moneygrabbing egos run the show...it might be a shortlived revival anyway tbh as a lot of people are feeling the same way...



yeah i get you.

hopefully its a general catalyst, god knows its needed it's been generally pretty guff for a while now.

i'm personally a bit  there is no circus this year, always enjoy those parties


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks like there will be a parallel protest in Manchester, possibly at Northern Rock, not definite yet. Student organised. Possible other demo there on the day after.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 23, 2008)

PS - yeah i'm going for it, few anarchists will.


----------



## looneytune (Oct 23, 2008)

Taxamo Welf said:


> yeah  what it really means is that there'll be be a remarkably large party with a number of soundsystems the size of a village. It will be considerably bigger than anything in years, part from the Squatwarz party 2 weekends ago - which this is round two of.





dwenfish said:


> yep, it'll be big but nowhere near 30 rigs- not that i'll be going, the egotistical wankstain thats organising it can fuck right off...



Squatwarz...? Wankstain...? Must catch up on my squat party politics!


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2008)

Taxamo Welf said:


> Woah - just heard that their will be a THIRTY RIG link up squat party that night too.
> 
> That is large.
> 
> ...



For the record, this is the night after the demo (the 1st).

All this link-up bollocks pisses me off too. Couldn't give a fuck how many systems are there, it's how many rooms that's important. The more the merrier and it absolutely, definitely HAS to be more than one- there's nowt more disappointing than that..


----------



## iskande (Oct 24, 2008)

Taxamo Welf said:


> there will be a demo Friday 31 Oct. 6pm. outside Lehman Brothers, 25 Bank Street, Canary Wharf, London E14 (Canary Wharf DLR), organised by the same people who did the bank demo (the SWP) and who else, exactly?



they may want to print off this map : http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=....020814&spn=0.007373,0.026436&z=15&iwloc=addr though the idea of a demo outside an already bankrupt firm and the people have gone home / to the pub early is..


----------



## STFC (Oct 24, 2008)

iskande said:


> they may want to print off this map : http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=....020814&spn=0.007373,0.026436&z=15&iwloc=addr though the idea of a demo outside an already bankrupt firm and the people have gone home / to the pub early is..



Ther are quite a few bars just opposite the Lehman building which will be packed out at 6pm next Friday. Everyone will be laughing and pointing at the handful of sad cases who turn up to this 'protest' - even more so if the old bill start knocking them about! 

I really wish I could be there.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 24, 2008)

STFC said:


> even more so if the old bill start knocking them about!
> 
> I really wish I could be there.



Why would someone well versed in being mistreated at football find it funny that plod are laying into people doing nothing more than using their democratic right to protest?


----------



## STFC (Oct 24, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> Why would someone well versed in being mistreated at football find it funny that plod are laying into people doing nothing more than using their democratic right to protest?



In fairness I've never complained about getting pushed around or taking a smack off the boys in blue, mainly because I was playing up at the time and it's all part of the game. A smack around the back of the legs with a baton is preferable to a night in the cells.

Anyway, I'm sure they'll only use force if absolutely necessary...


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 24, 2008)

STFC said:


> In fairness I've never complained about getting pushed around or taking a smack off the boys in blue, mainly because I was playing up at the time and it's all part of the game. A smack around the back of the legs with a baton is preferable to a night in the cells.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure they'll only use force if absolutely necessary...



Having been in both situations these days protesters are much more likely to get lifted at the scene and leathered at the scene as compared to football. Less likely to get the 6 o'clock knock afterwards mind.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2008)

STFC said:


> In fairness I've never complained about getting pushed around or taking a smack off the boys in blue, mainly because I was playing up at the time and it's all part of the game. A smack around the back of the legs with a baton is preferable to a night in the cells.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure they'll only use force if absolutely necessary...



You're such a bullshitter


----------



## STFC (Oct 24, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> You're such a bullshitter



You've rumbled me Butchy old boy. I've never been hit with a baton, that's just too far-fetched for words.

Fucking hell, that's 10 seconds of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 24, 2008)

STFC said:


> Fucking hell, that's 10 seconds of my life I'll never get back.



As opposed to the hours and days wasted watching Swindon?!


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 24, 2008)

STFC said:


> Ther are quite a few bars just opposite the Lehman building which will be packed out at 6pm next Friday. Everyone will be laughing and pointing at the handful of sad cases who turn up to this 'protest' - even more so if the old bill start knocking them about!
> 
> I really wish I could be there.


might be even odds


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2008)

STFC said:


> You've rumbled me Butchy old boy. I've never been hit with a baton, that's just too far-fetched for words.
> 
> Fucking hell, that's 10 seconds of my life I'll never get back.



Do you switch into your 'ooligan patter as soon as you log onto U75?


----------



## STFC (Oct 24, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> As opposed to the hours and days wasted watching Swindon?!



Uncalled for.  There have been some good times over the years, although they are few and far between.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 24, 2008)

STFC said:


> Uncalled for.  There have been some good times over the years, although they are few and far between.



Ok, shoulda said hours wasted watching Lazio. I have a soft spot for Swindon having to very drunk in The Liden Arms and The Crumpled Horn.


----------



## STFC (Oct 24, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Do you switch into your 'ooligan patter as soon as you log onto U75?



That's right Butchy Baby. Jog on, etc.


----------



## STFC (Oct 24, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> Ok, shoulda said hours wasted watching Lazio. I have a soft spot for Swindon having to very drunk in The Liden Arms and The Crumpled Horn.



Please don't mention the 'L' word when Butch's around, he'll only start looking for threads from years ago. It gets very boring very quickly.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't think cosying up to fed will make him agree with you on Di canio and italian facism though my balding loyal.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 24, 2008)

STFC said:


> Please don't mention the 'L' word when Butch's around, he'll only start looking for threads from years ago. *It gets very boring very quickly.*



Like watching Lazio then, how uncanny.


----------



## cantsin (Oct 24, 2008)

STFC said:


> In fairness I've never complained about getting pushed around or taking a smack off the boys in blue, mainly because I was playing up at the time and it's all part of the game. A smack around the back of the legs with a baton is preferable to a night in the cells.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure they'll only use force if absolutely necessary...




lololol - what a mug , making  it up as you go along .


----------



## cantsin (Oct 24, 2008)

STFC said:


> Unfortunately I'm going to visit my parents next Friday, otherwise I would have gone down to Canary Wharf to laugh at the people taking part in this.



hahahahahahahaha 

  ' I'm going to visit my parents' ,  top posh boys excuse for a swerve, you home counties muppet ! lololol


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 25, 2008)

just what has become of this thread


----------



## STFC (Oct 25, 2008)

cantsin said:


> hahahahahahahaha
> 
> ' I'm going to visit my parents' ,  top posh boys excuse for a swerve, you home counties muppet ! lololol



Yeah, posh as fuck me! Do you want to come with me and see how posh my family is? It's a bit further away than the home counties though, will your carers let you go that far?


----------



## STFC (Oct 25, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> I don't think cosying up to fed will make him agree with you on Di canio and italian facism though my balding loyal.



Funny thing is though Butch, I disagree with him on many things, but he seems to be a decent enough bloke. Then there's you...


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm decent enough.


----------



## looneytune (Oct 25, 2008)

Maybe this should be posted as a poll, but I'm curious what everyone else dressing up as for the demo?  Have been trying to get costume ideas at the local charity shop but keep drawing a blank!


----------



## looneytune (Oct 25, 2008)

dwenfish said:


> it's really not another matter though, it's part and parcel of some cockend coming back after an extended absence and thinking he can control how things are run...yeah ok it might produce some good parties but i don't want to be involved with something where exploitative moneygrabbing egos run the show...it might be a shortlived revival anyway tbh as a lot of people are feeling the same way...



Sounds like he may be the same party organizer I've had issues with in the past, as well...   but then there have been bad people running good parties for as far back as I can remember.  It seems to be part and parcel of the scene.


----------



## STFC (Oct 26, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> I'm decent enough.



I'm sure you are, deep down. Why not try letting a bit of it shine through every now and again?


----------



## cantsin (Oct 26, 2008)

STFC said:


> Yeah, posh as fuck me! Do you want to come with me and see how posh my family is? It's a bit further away than the home counties though, will your carers let you go that far?



your a fake and a time waster


----------



## STFC (Oct 26, 2008)

cantsin said:


> your a fake and a time waster



And you can't spell, you thick twat.


----------



## cantsin (Oct 26, 2008)

STFC said:


> And you can't spell, you thick twat.




zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

the last refuge of the annoying little posh clown who's been sussed trying to give it the big one , " ooh , your grammar / spelling "  - a pwoper lad eh !!!???? lololol


----------



## STFC (Oct 26, 2008)

Spelling properly is posh. Seeing your parents is posh. You really are a Grade A prick, aren't you? You don't know a thing about me, you fucking div. I bet you're one of those Guy Ritchie types, a rich mummy's boy who fantasises about being a bit of a 'geezer'.

Why I'm even bothering with you is anyone's guess. You're a bellend.


----------



## cantsin (Oct 26, 2008)

STFC said:


> Spelling properly is posh. Seeing your parents is posh. You really are a Grade A prick, aren't you? You don't know a thing about me, you fucking div. I bet you're one of those Guy Ritchie types, a rich mummy's boy who fantasises about being a bit of a 'geezer'.
> 
> Why I'm even bothering with you is anyone's guess. You're a bellend.





lol ! c u l8r poshboy

maybe at a city demo sometime, if your not off 'visiting' again eh !


----------



## STFC (Oct 26, 2008)

Text speak eh? So you're just a kid then. Thought so.


----------



## Urbanblues (Oct 26, 2008)

rasputin said:


> Lehman Brothers ain't there any more.
> 
> The signs came down last weekend.



Well, let's dig the cunts up and drive stakes through what serves as their hearts!


----------



## durruti02 (Oct 26, 2008)

looneytune said:


> Maybe this should be posted as a poll, but I'm curious what everyone else dressing up as for the demo?  Have been trying to get costume ideas at the local charity shop but keep drawing a blank!


 undertaker .. or halloween garb


----------



## audiotech (Oct 26, 2008)

A guttersnipe, situationist, Johnny Rotten.


----------



## cantsin (Oct 26, 2008)

STFC said:


> Text speak eh? So you're just a kid then. Thought so.




you're just not gonna make it to one of these city demos are you bwad bwoy, still , we tried ...

tally ho !


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 26, 2008)

STFC said:


> I'm sure you are, deep down. Why not try letting a bit of it shine through every now and again?





STFC said:


> And you can't spell, you thick twat.



perfect!


----------



## clewis23 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi guys, 

I am just wondering about Friday, is it from 5 - 6 definitely? Do you think it will go on for longer? Do you think it will be a good turnout?


----------



## kabbes (Oct 27, 2008)

No, it doesn't start until 6pm at the earliest.


----------



## Groucho (Oct 27, 2008)

clewis23 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am just wondering about Friday, is it from 5 - 6 definitely? Do you think it will go on for longer? Do you think it will be a good turnout?



Assemble at around 6pm. It will go on later....


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 27, 2008)

Why do we have to wait til Friday for teh revolutionz to happen?


----------



## smokedout (Oct 27, 2008)

clewis23 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am just wondering about Friday, is it from 5 - 6 definitely? Do you think it will go on for longer? Do you think it will be a good turnout?



can i be the first to accuse you of being a cop


----------



## cantsin (Oct 27, 2008)

clewis23 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am just wondering about Friday, is it from 5 - 6 definitely? Do you think it will go on for longer? Do you think it will be a good turnout?



a - it will go on all night, as the city burns 

b - the turnout will be massive, come prepared , it's gonna go silly  

c - STFC isn't going to be in a local bar laughing at everyone like he would have been,  cos he's going to be away, ' visiting' .


d -  the revolution starts here/ there / wherever


----------



## STFC (Oct 28, 2008)

cantsin said:


> a - it will go on all night, as the city burns
> 
> b - the turnout will be massive, come prepared , it's gonna go silly
> 
> ...



Can I be the first to accuse you of being a cock?


----------



## rover07 (Oct 28, 2008)

Will there be Trick or Treating.... Sweets?


----------



## cantsin (Oct 28, 2008)

STFC said:


> Can I be the first to accuse you of being a cock?




bit harsh old boy !


----------



## STFC (Oct 28, 2008)

cantsin said:


> bit harsh old boy !



Not in the slightest, kiddo.

Is it a bit cold for you to spend your lunch hour in the playground today? The youth of today are far too soft.


----------



## clewis23 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm posting on both as I'm not sure which one to go to..cardiff is closer but I'm hoping for the biggest turnout (for the pics) I actually think I will miss the London one, so hurrah Cardiff it is!


----------



## cantsin (Oct 28, 2008)

STFC said:


> Not in the slightest, kiddo.
> 
> Is it a bit cold for you to spend your lunch hour in the playground today? The youth of today are far too soft.




I'm 73 you plank , I was protesting at aldermaston a generation before you and the silver spoon were even born


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

If you really are 73, that is the most awesome thing ever.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 28, 2008)

Urbanblues said:


> Well, let's dig the cunts up and drive stakes through what serves as their hearts!



I thought of 'capitalism is dead - kill the zombies!' as a slogan.

But it sucked 

i dunno about fancy dress, it always looks shit on demo's


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> No, it doesn't start until 6pm at the earliest.





Groucho said:


> Assemble at around 6pm. It will go on later....



woah woah guys - last time i said 'yeah it definitely won't start for an hour' and sent people at (the more working hours friendly) 5 you'd already run off


----------



## STFC (Oct 28, 2008)

cantsin said:


> I'm 73 you plank , I was protesting at aldermaston a generation before you and the silver spoon were even born



73??!! Fuck me, when are you going to grow up?

Now it's obvious why you've got that weird obsession with me going to see my Mum and Dad. Jealousy.

And what the fuck has sugar got to do with anything? It's not still rationed you know.


----------



## cantsin (Oct 28, 2008)

STFC said:


> 73??!! Fuck me, when are you going to grow up?
> 
> Now it's obvious why you've got that weird obsession with me going to see my Mum and Dad. Jealousy.
> 
> And what the fuck has sugar got to do with anything? It's not still rationed you know.






lolol - go and do something constructive Tarquin, this is getting too easy -


----------



## STFC (Oct 28, 2008)

cantsin said:


> lolol - go and do something constructive Tarquin, this is getting too easy -



Seventy-fucking-three!!!! Please tell me you're joking? Or that it was a typo.

I'm pissing myself here. Not literally though - how about you?


----------



## STFC (Oct 28, 2008)

In all seriousness though cantsin, I've enjoyed our exchanges and I don't mean you any harm. There's a real cold snap on the way, so if you really are 73 please wrap up warm and be safe. I mean that.


----------



## durruti02 (Oct 28, 2008)

Taxamo Welf said:


> What's the legality of a torch on a demo? Or a flare?
> 
> Always wondered.


 did any one clarify this .. i remember CND  handing out large wax based torches on a cruise missile demo many years ago but maybe law has changed?


----------



## cantsin (Oct 28, 2008)

STFC said:


> Seventy-fucking-three!!!! Please tell me you're joking? Or that it was a typo.
> 
> I'm pissing myself here. Not literally though - how about you?






How do you survive out there in the big bad world ? the next time I'm watching  Watchdog and wondering what kind of muppet actually gets taken in by the latest Nigerian comedy email scamspam, I'll think of you Tarquo .

Those minor public schools really aren't equipping you lot for the real world any more are they ?


----------



## STFC (Oct 28, 2008)

Haha! You're just.....weird.

Are you attica in disguise?

ETA: It's quite funny actually - for a little while there I did consider the possibility that you were a senile, piss-soaked, geriatric. Which says a lot about the quality of your posts, doesn't it?

Turns out I was right first time though. It was obvious really - the well worn 'Tarquin' routine is straight off page one of the Anarkids handbook.


----------



## clewis23 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok sorry, how many roughly do you think will turn up?


----------



## clewis23 (Oct 28, 2008)

Whoops, meant to post that on the Cardiff one, ignore that


----------



## cantsin (Oct 28, 2008)

STFC said:


> Haha! You're just.....weird.
> 
> Are you attica in disguise?
> 
> ...




lololol - you had it sussed it all along didn't you Tarqs, no fooling you ( only 4 times in 6 posts , but , you know .... ) 

 (as a matter of interest, my missus' dad is in his 70's , and it may surprise you that he's not senile , or pissed soaked - mad eh, imagine that  ? )


----------



## STFC (Oct 28, 2008)

cantsin said:


> lololol - you had it sussed it all along didn't you Tarqs, no fooling you ( only 4 times in 6 posts , but , you know .... )
> 
> (as a matter of interest, my missus' dad is in his 70's , and it may surprise you that he's not senile , or pissed soaked - mad eh, imagine that  ? )



Still going strong with the old Tarquin schtick then? Keep it up son. It shows you up as the self-loathing toff you clearly are.

You've got a missus? Course you have, you geezer you.


----------



## cantsin (Oct 28, 2008)

STFC said:


> Still going strong with the old Tarquin schtick then? Keep it up son. It shows you up as the self-loathing toff you clearly are.
> 
> You've got a missus? Course you have, you geezer you.




tootle pip Tarqs, it's been fun ( ish )


----------



## Onket (Oct 28, 2008)

Get a fucking room you two.


----------



## ClassWar (Oct 28, 2008)

clewis23 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am just wondering about Friday, is it from 5 - 6 definitely? Do you think it will go on for longer? Do you think it will be a good turnout?


yes, as anarchists always do, it will finish dead on six. there will be a turnout estimated at 6 by the police and quite a bit more by everyone else. it will not go on longer because anarchists have pubs to go to same as everybody else.


----------



## Jonezy (Oct 28, 2008)

Things are falling apart, opportunies are presenting themselves.


----------



## ClassWar (Oct 28, 2008)

yeh, the centre cannot hold and mere anarchy will be loosed upon the world.


----------



## STFC (Oct 29, 2008)

Onket said:


> Get a fucking room you two.



Careful now, or Guy Ritchie up there will threaten to get his gangster mates onto you for insinuating he's a poofta.

*goes off to rearrange soft furnishings*


----------



## cantsin (Oct 29, 2008)

STFC said:


> Careful now, or Guy Ritchie up there will threaten to get his gangster mates onto you for insinuating he's a poofta.
> 
> *goes off to rearrange soft furnishings*




" There are quite a few bars just opposite the Lehman building which will be packed out at 6pm next Friday. Everyone will be laughing and pointing at the handful of sad cases who turn up to this " 

That's what got me into this thread posh boy , all I'm saying is, next time, how about you don't go and visit mummy and daddy after mouthing off on here, come down and have a laugh at the 'sad cases '  with the rest of them  . Put up or shut up you gullible little mug .  

End.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 29, 2008)

Can someone televise the revolutionz pls? kthbi.


----------



## lights.out.london (Oct 29, 2008)

Can someone video it for me?


----------



## STFC (Oct 29, 2008)

cantsin said:


> " There are quite a few bars just opposite the Lehman building which will be packed out at 6pm next Friday. Everyone will be laughing and pointing at the handful of sad cases who turn up to this "
> 
> That's what got me into this thread posh boy , all I'm saying is, next time, how about you don't go and visit mummy and daddy after mouthing off on here, come down and have a laugh at the 'sad cases '  with the rest of them  . Put up or shut up you gullible little mug .
> 
> End.



Looks like I can pack up my gear and go home now, after not just getting a massive bite but landing the catch of the year!

I'm going to see my parents for the first time in months and I'm genuinely gutted about the timing, because I would have been passing through Canary Wharf at around the time you and your Anarkid pals are having your little 'demo'. I'd love to see you in 'action', you pathetic wannabe. Maybe next time, eh? Can you take some photos for me?

Oh, and please stop it with the 'posh boy' digs, they're really getting to me!


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 29, 2008)

ffs what is wrong with you two


----------



## paolo (Oct 29, 2008)

Corporate all staff email went round today.

As I remember it:

"There will be an anti-capitalism protest outside Lehman Bros this Friday, organized by the political left. It is billed as a family orientated non violent event. There is no reason to believe (company) is being targeted. This is email is solely inform staff of the nature and motives of the demonstration."

Seemed very straight down the line. Thankfully it's casual dress day for us, so I can go and have a peek/mingle without getting despised for being the banker I'm most definitely not.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 29, 2008)

paolo999 said:


> Corporate all staff email went round today.
> 
> As I remember it:
> 
> ...



Nobody has threatened violence, but i dunno where they get 'family event' from? Maybe the presence of clowns are expected 

Where do you work paulo? See you there


----------



## cantsin (Oct 29, 2008)

STFC said:


> Looks like I can pack up my gear and go home now, after not just getting a massive bite but landing the catch of the year!
> 
> I'm going to see my parents for the first time in months and I'm genuinely gutted about the timing, because I would have been passing through Canary Wharf at around the time you and your Anarkid pals are having your little 'demo'. I'd love to see you in 'action', you pathetic wannabe. Maybe next time, eh? Can you take some photos for me?
> 
> Oh, and please stop it with the 'posh boy' digs, they're really getting to me!




piss poor , honestly .

been looking at the drivel you post elsewhere on here , isn't there somewhere else you'd rather be if all this lefty stuff gets up your nose ? why are you here ? 
don't your 'mates ' from the bars of canary wharf have internet forums ? are you a bit lonely Tarqs ?


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 29, 2008)

Its officially got anarchists on it now!

https://publish.indymedia.org.uk/en/2008/10/411932.html


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 29, 2008)

Official Anarchy in the UK!!!!!111111!!!!!!eleven!!!111


----------



## paolo (Oct 30, 2008)

Taxamo Welf said:


> Nobody has threatened violence, but i dunno where they get 'family event' from? Maybe the presence of clowns are expected
> 
> Where do you work paulo? See you there



I seem to remember the demo website has some reference to 'family'?

I'm a contractor in one of the towers. I'll wander down for a look. There's probably a surprising number of wharf workers who are at least partially sympathetic, or even totally agreeing.

My tip: keep it light, but very visible to media. For photo ops... an eye catching* protest would be great. Keep the fight mob away or at bay. There's alot of "ordinary people" who will empathise, but get turned off by fisticuffs.

* costumes, kids, mix of age race gender. Etc. I.e. Be representative and inclusive. The issue is, so the protests should be too.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 30, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Official Anarchy in the UK!!!!!111111!!!!!!eleven!!!111



Turns out it wasn't about anarchy in the UK...

It was just about great butter.


----------



## albionism (Oct 30, 2008)

> * costumes, kids, mix of age race gender. Etc. I.e. Be representative and inclusive. The issue is, so the protests should be too.



You can't _make_ it be a multi racial, multi gender affair. It would be great if it does turn out like that but you can't make it happen.


----------



## STFC (Oct 30, 2008)

cantsin said:


> piss poor , honestly .
> 
> been looking at the drivel you post elsewhere on here , isn't there somewhere else you'd rather be if all this lefty stuff gets up your nose ? why are you here ?
> don't your 'mates ' from the bars of canary wharf have internet forums ? are you a bit lonely Tarqs ?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 30, 2008)

Taxamo Welf said:


> Turns out it wasn't about anarchy in the UK...
> 
> It was just about great butter.


 
As long as it's Official.


----------



## smokedout (Oct 30, 2008)

paolo999 said:


> Corporate all staff email went round today.
> 
> As I remember it:
> 
> ...



freelondonlistings has had over 100 google referrals in the last three hours, all from morgan stanley servers - though different ips, locations and all googling "dancing on the grave of capitalism"


----------



## durruti02 (Oct 30, 2008)

now critical mass as well


----------



## ClassWar (Oct 30, 2008)

smokedout said:


> all from morgan stanley servers - though different ips, locations and all googling "dancing on the grave of capitalism"


groupthink


----------



## paolo (Oct 30, 2008)

albionism said:


> You can't _make_ it be a multi racial, multi gender affair. It would be great if it does turn out like that but you can't make it happen.



True... Perhaps I was just expressing a wish.


----------



## paolo (Oct 30, 2008)

smokedout said:


> freelondonlistings has had over 100 google referrals in the last three hours, all from morgan stanley servers - though different ips, locations and all googling "dancing on the grave of capitalism"



Morgans are next door to Lehmans I think, although why they'd all be googling with that phrase... Perhaps the company sent round an email quoting that phrase? Bit dumb if they did... no point in them being alarmist with their own staff.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Oct 31, 2008)

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&t=603911&nmt=Wharf soapdodgers


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 31, 2008)

paolo999 said:


> Morgans are next door to Lehmans I think, although why they'd all be googling with that phrase... Perhaps the company sent round an email quoting that phrase? Bit dumb if they did... no point in them being alarmist with their own staff.



think they have yeah


----------



## STFC (Oct 31, 2008)

ExtraRefined said:


> http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&t=603911&nmt=Wharf soapdodgers





Let's be careful out there...


----------



## Mitre10 (Oct 31, 2008)

ExtraRefined said:


> http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&t=603911&nmt=Wharf soapdodgers






The Ed has a mention on that thread - see the post made at 16.28

LOL


----------



## paolo (Oct 31, 2008)

Have just had a wander down. Lots of colourful costumes, flags and some drumming (half decent  ). The protestors have a spot opposite the tube station, and then there's a flank of police to dissuade an approach to the Lehman building. All very civilized so far. Only criticism is: not enough banners! If you didn't already know what it's about, you might wonder what it was for.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 31, 2008)

paolo999 said:


> Have just had a wander down. Lots of colourful costumes, flags and some drumming (half decent  ). The protestors have a spot opposite the tube station, and then there's a flank of police to dissuade an approach to the Lehman building. All very civilized so far. Only criticism is: not enough banners! If you didn't already know what it's about, you might wonder what it was for.



It got a little less civilised when the students, socialists and anarchists tried to get away from the police, with at least one arrest, but nothing serious.

I agree with what you say about the banners. I found the street thetre stuff a bit of an in joke to be honest. Well, actually if i'm honest i absoultely detest that sort of thing - but trying to see it from an unbiased passer-by's viewpoint, it didn't really make any sense. The only 2 visible statements were the SWP's "why should we pay for their crisis?" placards and the anarchists' "DON'T PANIC, ORGANIZE!" banner. 

There were lots of cracking halloween masks though - the one time of year when fancy dress and politics are ok! Seeing 3 cops taking on Satan armed with a red and black flag made my night 

Wish i'd more pics but i was in the thick of things


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Henno (Oct 31, 2008)

Taxamo Welf said:


> I agree with what you say about the banners. I found the street thetre stuff a bit of an in joke to be honest. Well, actually if i'm honest i absoultely detest that sort of thing - but trying to see it from an unbiased passer-by's viewpoint, it didn't really make any sense. The only 2 visible statements were the SWP's "why should we pay for their crisis?" placards and the anarchists' "DON'T PANIC, ORGANIZE!" banner.



To be fair it was lame. A bunch of (mainly) students with a real minority getting into the spirit and dressing up. All in all a let down.


----------



## paolo (Oct 31, 2008)

I wouldn't be so downbeat henno. Canary Wharf owners would probably like zero protests.

That one happened, and didn't give any fuel to the daily mail "they're all hoolies" mindset, is a good thing.

The issue at hand is important stuff. And pervasive. The disenfranchised, all of a sudden, aren't a minority.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 1, 2008)

paolo999 said:


> That one happened, and didn't give any fuel to the daily mail "they're all hoolies" mindset, is a good thing.



I really don't know if it is either way. I think aggressive action has played a huge role in educating people about capitalism and the opposition to capitalism. I'm writing this and getting involved with the things i'm involved with not because oxfam or the communist party wrote a leaflet or went on a respectable march against the injustice of it all. I'm here because people cared enough to knock shit out of the cops throughout the 90's and early noughties in what was called the anticapitalist movement. 

I'm not sure if this is politically sound, but really, that is the case. The violence and property destruction threw up a lot of questions for me, but ultimately i knew i supported it. I just had to find out why.

Someone has just said what shame there weren't more costumes tonight and honestly, i just despair at that kind of thinking. What if everyone had had great costumes? Really lovely, hand made wizard outfits? What difference would it make? Demonstrations are about sending a message to a wider public or particular group, and the message SURELY right now - is get ready and get angry. And that ramshackle as it currently is, the opposition is serious.


----------



## albionism (Nov 1, 2008)

ditto


----------



## e19896 (Nov 1, 2008)

> Dancing on the grave…….or maybe not……
> 
> Here’s a politically accurate report from DAVE BRODER on tonight’s Halloween demo at Canary Wharf from his website: www.thecommunune.wordpress.com
> 
> ...



all a load of bollocks from the red fascist and toy town anarchist, capitalism is anarchy we desire anarchism not it,s fucking reform..

underclassrising.net


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 1, 2008)

How pathetic can you get!?

Guess hippies don't like the cold.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 1, 2008)

What a stunningly funny post.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 1, 2008)

I got there at 7pm and stayed for 5 minutes.  All seemed rather flat tbh.  I was expecting more anger.  Did I miss much?


----------



## audiotech (Nov 1, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> How pathetic can you get!?
> 
> Guess hippies don't like the cold.


 
Guess you're a knobhead.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 1, 2008)

Blagsta said:


> I got there at 7pm and stayed for 5 minutes.  All seemed rather flat tbh.  I was expecting more anger.  Did I miss much?



1) why didn't you call me u big silly.

2) yeah you missed the action i guess, but bit puzzled how. Things were definitely still happening at 7 - not a great deal but definitely more than most demo's. Probably as rowdy as any of the STW demo's got.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 1, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> How pathetic can you get!?



A LOT MORE.

Seriously, this was quite dynamic for a demo of recent years.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 1, 2008)

e19896 said:


> all a load of bollocks from the red fascist and toy town anarchist, capitalism is anarchy we desire anarchism not it,s fucking reform..



apart from being inaccurate about the slogans (i think it was 'they say bankers, we say JUMP') he's right mozaz.

ETA: even ian bone says its accurate. He's put up on his blog.


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 1, 2008)

Taxamo Welf said:


> A LOT MORE.
> 
> Seriously, this was quite dynamic for a demo of recent years.



How amusing.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 1, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> How amusing.



still where were you lot? weren't you meant to be getting coked up and knocking us about with snooker balls in socks?

major let down


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah, most disappointing.  I was up for a ruck.


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 1, 2008)

Taxamo Welf said:


> still where were you lot? weren't you meant to be getting coked up and knocking us about with snooker balls in socks?
> 
> major let down



I was rather coked up but that's a different story.

Anyway I couldn't care less one way or the other, I hate both sides equally. But one pays better!


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 1, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> I was rather coked up but that's a different story.
> 
> Anyway I couldn't care less one way or the other, I hate both sides equally. But one pays better!



our side pays fuck all 

GB - where do i sign up?


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 1, 2008)

Wait a couple of years (maybe more) then apply when we're back to reckless expansion. Spend your time now doing research, start by googling efinancialcareers. Easy peasy!

If you can't beat em join em, much better than whinging...


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 1, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> Wait a couple of years (maybe more) then apply when we're back to reckless expansion. Spend your time now doing research, start by googling efinancialcareers. Easy peasy!
> 
> If you can't beat em join em, much better than whinging...



what can i say, you've convinced me.


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 1, 2008)

always happy to help


----------



## claphamboy (Nov 1, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> always happy to help



As you always are, ajdown.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 1, 2008)

Dan U said:


>



.


----------



## ClassWar (Nov 2, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> Wait a couple of years (maybe more) then apply when we're back to reckless expansion. Spend your time now doing research, start by googling efinancialcareers. Easy peasy!
> 
> If you can't beat em join em, much better than whinging...


which is, i suppose, why so many greedy bankers are getting their p45s now. and they'll have to wait till their money runs out before being able to sign on the rock. by which time i expect their houses will have been repossessed. 

your cheery advice won't cut much ice with those sacked scum.


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 2, 2008)

ClassWar said:


> which is, i suppose, why so many greedy bankers are getting their p45s now. and they'll have to wait till their money runs out before being able to sign on the rock. by which time i expect their houses will have been repossessed.
> 
> your cheery advice won't cut much ice with those sacked scum.



How do you tell which ones are scum and which ones aren't? Are there birthmarks or something?


----------



## ClassWar (Nov 2, 2008)

Taxamo Welf said:


> still where were you lot? weren't you meant to be getting coked up and knocking us about with snooker balls in socks?
> 
> major let down


you were in a rather poor mood on the night, refused to say hello to me.


----------



## ClassWar (Nov 2, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> How do you tell which ones are scum and which ones aren't? Are there birthmarks or something?


there are p45s for the sacked scum and offices in canary wharf for the unsacked scum.


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 2, 2008)

ClassWar said:


> there are p45s for the sacked scum and offices in canary wharf for the unsacked scum.



Ah, so all bankers are scum? Does that include the receptionists and security guards as well?

On the offchance that you're not scum, would you become scum if you started working for a bank? Or is it enough to have some money deposited there?


----------



## ClassWar (Nov 2, 2008)

there's not a person working in canary wharf who does a socially useful job, with the exception of the tube staff. while i wouldn't say receptionists are scum, the canary wharf security certainly are. would you become scum if you were working for a bank? you definitely would if you're on the investment and dealing and merchant banking side of things, not so clear cut if you're in retail banking. the frontline and admin staff who deal with clearing get paid very little, unlike their counterparts in the city and docklands. but then you wouldn't call someone in the upper street barclays a banker, a term (imo) reserved for the fat fucks with the big bonuses. as for having money deposited in a bank, back in '98 21% of people didn't have a current a/c. that figure will have decreased due to changes in the way benefits are paid. so having money in a bank on its own is now evidence of wankery, as many people have been effectively forced to open accounts.


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 2, 2008)

ClassWar said:


> there's not a person working in canary wharf who does a socially useful job, with the exception of the tube staff. while i wouldn't say receptionists are scum, the canary wharf security certainly are. would you become scum if you were working for a bank? you definitely would if you're on the investment and dealing and merchant banking side of things, not so clear cut if you're in retail banking. the frontline and admin staff who deal with clearing get paid very little, unlike their counterparts in the city and docklands. but then you wouldn't call someone in the upper street barclays a banker, a term (imo) reserved for the fat fucks with the big bonuses. as for having money deposited in a bank, back in '98 21% of people didn't have a current a/c. that figure will have decreased due to changes in the way benefits are paid. so having money in a bank on its own is now evidence of wankery, as many people have been effectively forced to open accounts.



I'm a trader. Am I the epitome of scum then?

By the way, what is socially useful?


----------



## ClassWar (Nov 2, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> I'm a trader. Am I the epitome of scum then?


you're a good example, yes.



> By the way, what is socially useful?


something which contributes to the well being of the community in people's everyday lives. gambling huge sums of money and begging off the government when your big fruit machine stops working is in no way, shape or form socially useful.


----------



## STFC (Nov 2, 2008)

ClassWar said:


> there's not a person working in canary wharf who does a socially useful job.



How about the peopel who work in the shops, restaurants, sandwich bars etc? Or the people who work for the FSA?


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 2, 2008)

ClassWar said:


> you're a good example, yes.



That's a shame, I bet you'd like me in person!


ClassWar said:


> something which contributes to the well being of the community in people's everyday lives. gambling huge sums of money and begging off the government when your big fruit machine stops working is in no way, shape or form socially useful.



I trade various interest rate derivatives. These helps companies fix their lending costs years in advance which lets them plan with more certainty and so brings their costs down, ultimately allowing them to employ more staff and make their products/services cheaper. In fact it's because Northern Rock didn't do enough of going through people like me that they went bust.

Although I never claimed I did do anything terribly useful, I must admit 

Personally I'd never have allowed these banks to get bailed out, but that is because I believe in moral hazard. I promise you that you wouldn't have enjoyed the consequences had we allowed a banking system collapse.


----------



## ClassWar (Nov 2, 2008)

STFC said:


> How about the peopel who work in the shops, restaurants, sandwich bars etc? Or the people who work for the FSA?


there's a knock-on effect. if the people for whom canary wharf was built, the people working in finance in one way or another, are doing something which is not only not socially useful, but - as we're seeing - downright dangerous, the people catering for them are themselves not doing something socially useful. you might as well say that the man who cooks for the man who puts toothpaste on prince charles' toothbrush is doing something socially useful - it's clear he's not!


----------



## ClassWar (Nov 2, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> Personally I'd never have allowed these banks to get bailed out, but that is because I believe in moral hazard. I promise you that you wouldn't have enjoyed the consequences had we allowed a banking system collapse.


it's not like you've any say in the matter of a banking collapse. what you seem to be doing is selling something which doesn't exist, a bit like the futures in 'trading places'. i don't see how that improves anyone's life on a day-to-day basis apart from yours and your colleagues'.


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 2, 2008)

The man who puts Charlie's toothpaste on his toothbrush only does that as a small bit of his role, I think.


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 2, 2008)

ClassWar said:


> it's not like you've any say in the matter of a banking collapse. what you seem to be doing is selling something which doesn't exist, a bit like the futures in 'trading places'. i don't see how that improves anyone's life on a day-to-day basis apart from yours and your colleagues'.



They exist in as much as money exists.


----------



## ClassWar (Nov 2, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> The man who puts Charlie's toothpaste on his toothbrush only does that as a small bit of his role, I think.


probably brushes his teeth as well and no doubt wipes his royal arse.


----------



## ClassWar (Nov 2, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> They exist in as much as money exists.


so what is an interest rate derivative and what does it look like?


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 2, 2008)

ClassWar said:


> so what is an interest rate derivative and what does it look like?



Well there are plenty of examples, but easiest to explain would be a very simple vanilla interest rate swap. 

Someone borrows money at a fixed rate, someone else borrows it at a variable rate, and they promise to pay each other the difference.

E.G. A might be borrowing at 5% fixed rate, B is borrowing at market rate. But A would like to take on some rate risk, while B would like to fix their borrowing rate. For simplicity assume they want to fix it to 5% (same as what A is on)

So if market rate is 4.5%, B borrows at 4.5% and pays 0.5% to A, making A borrow money at 4.5% net, B borrow at 5% net.

If market rate is 5.5%, B borrows at 5.5% and is paid 0.5% by A, making A borrow money at 5.5% net, B borrow at 5% net.

There is more to them than that but the above will do


----------



## ClassWar (Nov 2, 2008)

all very good, but where can i see one of these creatures in the wild?

it sounds like another way of fleecing people to me.


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 2, 2008)

Where can you see money in the wild?

By the way, guess how much profit a bank might make per million pounds brokering the above swap? Clue: £250 would be a fucking good result.

The only reason trading them can possibly be profitable is either massively increase those fees - in which case the customer loses out, or by encouraging speculation so there is a lot more turnover.

This is one reason why speculation is good.


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 2, 2008)

Where can you see money in the wild?

By the way, guess how much profit a bank might make per million pounds in the above swap? Clue: £250 would be a fucking good result.


----------



## ClassWar (Nov 2, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> Where can you see money in the wild?


so that's an admission that these derivatives have no real existence then. you're trading something that doesn't in fact exist.

and repeating yourself with it, like an old fella in a wetherspoons of an afternoon.


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 2, 2008)

ClassWar said:


> so that's an admission that these derivatives have no real existence then. you're trading something that doesn't in fact exist.
> 
> and repeating yourself with it, like an old fella in a wetherspoons of an afternoon.



I still don't understand what you're getting at. Does insurance exist? How about a contract? Does a bet exist? What about love?

P.S. Nothing wrong with being an old fella in spoons. That's how I intend to spend my retirement


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 2, 2008)

ClassWar said:


> you were in a rather poor mood on the night, refused to say hello to me.


oh well, must have got you confused with someone


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 2, 2008)

Taxamo Welf said:


> You know why i'm not talking to you, if you cunt someone off online, you can't magically be their mate in real life you living tragedy



And you wonder why you guys have problems organising protests


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 2, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> I still don't understand what you're getting at. Does insurance exist? How about a contract? Does a bet exist? What about love?



that's a bit silly really isn't it? Love isn't traded in the earnings and savings of millions of normal people. Pickman's has a valid point here - the 'trading' you do is based on projections of value, not actual worth. So your re-selling re-sold debt or trading stock which has already been traded millions of times. This has nothing to do with its actual value based around supply and demand, or more importantly, nothing to do with what it is worth to humanity at large (how much IBM stock is worth doesn't make any difference to any of us for example).

But actually yes, comparing this to _a bet_ is very accurate i think. It is reckless gambling for shits and giggles. Well done, what a service you are doing for all of us who actually provide goods and services against which you guarantee your 'bets'


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 2, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> And you wonder why you guys have problems organising protests



tell me about it!


----------



## smokedout (Nov 2, 2008)

whatever


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 2, 2008)

Taxamo Welf said:


> that's a bit silly really isn't it? Love isn't traded in the earnings and savings of millions of normal people. Pickman's has a valid point here - the 'trading' you do is based on projections of value, not actual worth. So your re-selling re-sold debt or trading stock which has already been traded millions of times. This has nothing to do with its actual value based around supply and demand, or more importantly, nothing to do with what it is worth to humanity at large (how much IBM stock is worth doesn't make any difference to any of us for example).



Do you have a pension? Or, say (more relevant to what I do) any savings or debt whatsoever?

I agree there is far more trading than sensible or rational but that's the problem of the speculators - for the hedgers it's great news as they get better prices. And there's almost always someone else there to take the other side of their trade.



Taxamo Welf said:


> But actually yes, comparing this to _a bet_ is very accurate i think. It is reckless gambling for shits and giggles. Well done, what a service you are doing for all of us who actually provide goods and services against which you guarantee your 'bets'



I'm more a book maker to be honest. Matching up two gamblers.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 2, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> Do you have a pension? Or, say (more relevant to what I do) any savings or debt whatsoever?



...so?


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 2, 2008)

Taxamo Welf said:


> ...so?



I make your debt cheaper and your savings pay higher interest. What's the problem with that?


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 2, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> I make your debt cheaper and your savings pay higher interest. What's the problem with that?



hang on a minute, you are saying i am fully complicit in capitalism cos i have savings and debt? This is like the 'how can you be a communist, you buy things' argument.

[Anyway, you'd be debating with something of an extremist here - i don't want savings OR debt, i want a system based on need and cooperation.]


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 2, 2008)

Taxamo Welf said:


> hang on a minute, you are saying i am fully complicit in capitalism cos i have savings and debt? This is like the 'how can you be a communist, you buy things' argument.



No, I'm trying to explain how I do something more useful than gambling all day.


Taxamo Welf said:


> [Anyway, you'd be debating with something of an extremist here - i don't want savings OR debt, i want a system based on need and cooperation.]



You're debating with an arch pragmatist - the optimal strategy through all known history


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2008)

The spiv, the greasy cunt in other words.


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 2, 2008)

Spiv, greasy cunt... or wise man?

Zeno, Plato, Aristotle, Cicero, St Francis of Assisi, Machiavelli, Descartes, Pascal, Voltaire, Kant... and are we any further to agreeing on anything about philosophy?

Turning to politics... 

Triabalism, Feudalism, Capitalism, Socialism, Communism... None have lasted terribly long. Although we certainly haven't seen the end of capitalism yet it won't last indefinitely.

I'm sure we'll get a bit of Libertarianism at some point, and that won't work either. 

By all means be guided by ideology, but don't ever think that you're _right_. So far everyone has been wrong in the end. 

Us pragmatists are just humble enough to admit that


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 2, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> No, I'm trying to explain how I do something more useful than gambling all day.


no, you are trying to justify your gambling by making the fact i have savings and debt part of it. 

They aren't. In capitalism we have to borrow a bit and put a bit aside. So what. I have been a teaching assistant, a labourer, a handyman etc etc - i do not contribute to speculation, i do not promote capitalism and unsustainable growth. 



> You're debating with an arch pragmatist - the optimal strategy through all known history


Thats not even *slightly* true. Pragmatism on what grounds? What was pragmatic for an individual at a certain time or what has been pragmatic for everybody throughout history?

In this case anyway, your pragmatism is to keep fuelling an unstable and grossly unequal economy for as long as our resources hold out and the poor are kept out of sight. I don't think it is very pragmatic.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> Spiv, greasy cunt



This one.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 2, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> Spiv, greasy cunt... or wise man?
> 
> Zeno, Plato, Aristotle, Cicero, St Francis of Assisi, Machiavelli, Descartes, Pascal, Voltaire, Kant... and are we any further to agreeing on anything about philosophy?
> 
> ...


No, you're lazy moral-relativists who are sloppily justifying your selfishness and lack judgement. 

Sorry. Told you i was an extremist 

ps lol@ butchers


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2008)

Taxamo Welf said:


> No, you're lazy moral-relativists who are sloppily justifying your selfishness and lack judgement.
> 
> Sorry. Told you i was an extremist


 
You're not being extremist enough.


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh well, I win by default  Might is right and all that.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 2, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Show me your war face!


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> Oh well, I win by default  Might is right and all that.


Might is right. Don't go complaining now.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 2, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> Oh well, I win by default  Might is right and all that.





If you mean "you'll only win by violence" then yes, we agree on that.


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 2, 2008)

Taxamo Welf said:


> If you mean "you'll only win by violence" then yes, we agree on that.



What I mean is that we will never convince each other. So status quo wins unless you can change it. And if you do... well then I adjust to the new status quo. Easy peasy


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2008)

Spiv then.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 2, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Might is right.








Show me your war face private apron!


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2008)

Not tonight dear. I've got a headache.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 2, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> What I mean is that we will never convince each other. So status quo wins unless you can change it. And if you do... well then I adjust to the new status quo. Easy peasy



cool. 

I hope you like growing lima beans. Cuz we're gonna be growing lots of lima beans.


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 2, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Spiv then.



Better a spiv than a theoretician 

Come on, bomb the stock exchange you wuss. Or LIFFE... there's no floor for you guys to try so badly to invade any more!


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 2, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> Or LIFFE... there's no floor for you guys to try so badly to invade any more!



fuck you it was a good effort


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 2, 2008)

Taxamo Welf said:


> fuck you it was a good effort



It was a shit effort. Good entertainment at the time though!


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> Better a spiv than a theoretician



I don't think so you know.


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 2, 2008)

Put up or shut up.

These kind of piddling protests just make you look silly.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> Put up or shut up.



You're on the internet greedy banker. (maybe for the first time).


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 2, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> You're on the internet greedy banker. (maybe for the first time).



Oh I'm not expecting you to do anything this minute, but can't you arrange for a car bomb outside the bank of england by next weekend or something?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2008)

What are you going to do for me?


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 2, 2008)

that's 2 of us asking to see your war face butch!


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 2, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> What are you going to do for me?



I could run around in panic and burn to death - I'm quite a bit closer to BOE than I am to Canary Wharf.

You could have capitalist bacon sandwich for lunch. I'll save the best bits for you.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> I could run around in panic and burn to death - I'm quite a bit closer to BOE than I am to Canary Wharf.
> 
> You could have capitalist bacon sandwich for lunch. I'll save the best bits for you.



OK, you start.


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 2, 2008)

no u


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2008)

If you want to back out that's fine.


----------



## corblimey (Nov 3, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> I'm more a book maker to be honest. Matching up two gamblers.


that's not the analogy most people would choose if they were trying to show how much they contribute to society.


----------



## STFC (Nov 3, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> Or LIFFE... there's no floor for you guys to try so badly to invade any more!



There was a brilliant quote from one of the protestors that absolutely cracked me up, I'll have to try and find it. Something along the lines of "we thought they were going to be toffs but they are all cockney barrowboy thugs". Talk about biting off more than you can chew. 

ETA: Found it. Got my wires crossed though, I was thinking of a Greenpeace protest at the IPE. Still funny nonetheless.

“We bit off more than we could chew. They were just Cockney barrow boy spivs. Total thugs,” one protester said, rubbing his bruised skull. “I’ve never seen anyone less amenable to listening to our point of view.”

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article515384.ece

Richard Ward, who is mentioned in that article, is now the Chief Executive of Lloyd's. He faced the wrath of those same traders himself later on when he took the decision to close the trading floor.


----------



## greedy banker (Nov 3, 2008)

I think all open outcry (i.e. pretty much Chicago and a couple of other small places) will come to an end fairly soon... maybe with the exception of the LME which has a system too complicated for me too understand.

Shame that. Even front running spivs have to eat.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 4, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> It was a shit effort. Good entertainment at the time though!



in all seriousness if you are saying J18 was 'a shit effort', can you explain on what grounds?


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 4, 2008)

STFC said:


> There was a brilliant quote from one of the protestors that absolutely cracked me up, I'll have to try and find it. Something along the lines of "we thought they were going to be toffs but they are all cockney barrowboy thugs". Talk about biting off more than you can chew.
> 
> ETA: Found it. Got my wires crossed though, I was thinking of a Greenpeace protest at the IPE. Still funny nonetheless.



Not really, as Greenpeace are pacifists who are quite happy to get beaten up by anyone. It might have surprised them coming from the traders, but this is a group that would let japanese whalers, french navy or brazilian luberjacks kick the shit out of them and feel it was a major moral victory.

From what i hear about the storming of the LIFFE in 1999 a brand new £1000000 escalator was smahed up, signal flares were lobbed in and there was hand to hand fighting. 

And then it closed.


----------



## STFC (Nov 4, 2008)

Taxamo, it was the comment itself that I found funny.

It just goes to show that you never know what you might run into if you are planning to disrupt people's work. Especially after lunch.


----------



## winjer (Nov 4, 2008)

Eh? That's exactly what any sensible person would expect.

And 'work'?


----------



## STFC (Nov 4, 2008)

Well clearly the Greenpeace lot weren't expecting a good hiding. Presumably they're not sensible people then?

Yes, the people on the trading floor were working. As, erm, traders.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 8, 2008)

STFC said:


> Well clearly the Greenpeace lot weren't expecting a good hiding.



But thats not what you said. You said 'talk about biting off more than you can chew'.

Greenpeace can chew a lot more than a few slaps from an essex boy, god bless their pacifist hearts.


----------



## audiotech (Nov 8, 2008)

greedy banker said:


> You're debating with an arch pragmatist...


 
Are all 'city boys' as deluded as you?

As it happens, so far on here, your posts make you out as some fucking idiot.


----------



## STFC (Nov 9, 2008)

Taxamo Welf said:


> But thats not what you said. You said 'talk about biting off more than you can chew'.
> 
> Greenpeace can chew a lot more than a few slaps from an eeex boy, god bless their pacifist hearts.



I don't really care Tax, I'm not Greepeace and I'm not an Essex banker. Still funny though wasn't it? Be honest.


----------



## STFC (Nov 9, 2008)

Absolute fucking gibberish.

Must not use the internet while drunk.


----------

